# north/south crossing



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey

Since I am going to be living in Nicosia in less than a month I was thinking that I'd like to cross in to the Turkish side at some point, so I have a few questions about it if anyone has done this. Firstly, is it free or does it cost? Would I be subject to checks and would I need a passport (I assume you cannot just walk over?)? Is there anything worth crossing for? (I love cultural and political stuff but any kind of attraction recommendations would be great). Finally, is it easy to cross and how long does it take? I read somewhere that things eased up in around 2003 but was wondering if things are still extremely strict.

Thanks
James


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is very easy to cross into the North these days. If you are driving across you need to pay a small insurance (Ithink we paid 10euros last time we crossed)
This is because your insurance is not valid over the border. The insurance is only 3rd party to cover any other vehicle that you might become entangled with
I don't know what the situation is if you go across on foot.
Personally I find it a bit upsetting seeing the desecration of Greek Cypriot churches in the North while Turkish mosques here are kept in good order by the Greek Cypriot government


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe you can walk across but are reliant on taxis or buses on the other side as, by and large, most crossings are a little remote from tourist areas. From my experience, claims of much lower costs North of the border are highly overstated because they are wise to the "wealthy European tourists" from the South, but it can be fruitful if you are interested in exploring the rural areas such as the pan-handle. Be warey of the speed cameras which are very efficient, and make sure you get your travel permit stamped on the way out as you may not easily be allowed back into the North again (if you chose to).


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The Ledra Street crossing (pedestrian) is in the middle of the historic Old City and gives access to the extensive cultural attractions in the occupied part of the city as well as numerous bus and coach tours/ taxis to other sites such as Kyrenia, Bellapais Abbey, Famagusta etc. There is minimal fuss at the crossing, passport etc takes a few minutes - be aware of restrictions on the way back - searches are not normally undertaken, but a few have experienced hassle crossing back.

Be aware of the political/social aspects of travelling over - there is much propaganda (on both sides of the divide) and for many the occupation is still an open wound. Depending on where and what you are studying, it may not, for example be a good idea to enthuse about your experiences in the north to fellow students and faculty as they may be active in promoting the propaganda which is so easily undermined as such when travelling in the north. There are also those that are actively seeking bi-communal resolutions and a solution to the divide, but in my experience it is best not to talk politics here (unless of course that is your subject). Better to slip over and explore quietly and feel your way when it comes to determining those that see the north as a fascinating and welcoming place, and those that regard it as a betrayal and aiding and abetting the enemy to go over to the 'dark side'.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you do go then you effectively get a 90 day visa, when you come back across make sure that you get "logged out" otherwise their system believes that you are still there and after 90 days you will be classed as "illegal". 

This makes it very difficult should you wish to re-visit.


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

I am studying International Relations at university there so it would be a great thing to do in terms of that, but also because I'd just like to see it. Really want to do Famagusta and Karpaz. I will probably just 'slip over quietly' with my friends who aren't from Cyprus just to be certain that I won't be tearing at old wounds, unless of course they actively would like to. Anyways thank you all for your very informative replies, I learned a lot!


----------



## GraceA (Aug 7, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> If you do go then you effectively get a 90 day visa, when you come back across make sure that you get "logged out" otherwise their system believes that you are still there and after 90 days you will be classed as "illegal".
> 
> This makes it very difficult should you wish to re-visit.


Ah, thanks for explaining that. So everybody gets a visit visa from the north authorities?

Is the visa stamped in the passport, or is it possible to get a separate piece of paper (the way people living in Arab countries often do when they visit Israel)?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

GraceA said:


> Ah, thanks for explaining that. So everybody gets a visit visa from the north authorities?
> 
> Is the visa stamped in the passport, or is it possible to get a separate piece of paper (the way people living in Arab countries often do when they visit Israel)?


For what reason I may ask?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

When you get to the crossing they get you to complete a slip of paper and then stamp it, at that time it effectively becomes the 90 day visa, they do check your passport but do not stamp it.

When you return they "log you out" and if you plan to return then you can keep the slip of paper for the next visit and keep on using it until it becomes full of stamps.

If you are at a busy crossing then you may be encouraged to cross into the South without completing the paperwork as they assume that you are tourists. If you do this then the computer believes that you are still in the north. Until the 90 days expire then you can visit the crossing point and sign out. After 90 days you will not be allowed back in until you have jumped through many hoops.


----------



## GraceA (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ElizaV (Jul 31, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> For what reason I may ask?


I think it is purely political - it's like people who visited Colombia cannot get a visa to the USA (although this is not "advertised", I experienced it firsthand ). A lot of Arab states are not really at peace with Israel and so is Cyprus with the occupied North. I read somewhere (sorry, can't recall the source) that you might even be refused entry into Cyprus if your passport has a stamp from Turkey. As already mentioned several times, it is a bleeding wound ... :rain:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

ElizaV said:


> I think it is purely political - it's like people who visited Colombia cannot get a visa to the USA (although this is not "advertised", I experienced it firsthand ). A lot of Arab states are not really at peace with Israel and so is Cyprus with the occupied North. I read somewhere (sorry, can't recall the source) that you might even be refused entry into Cyprus if your passport has a stamp from Turkey. As already mentioned several times, it is a bleeding wound ... :rain:


For what I know that is not true, we had no problems with turkish stamps. But if you enter Cyprus in the north, than you can have problem coming to the south.
Anders


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Veronica said:


> It is very easy to cross into the North these days. If you are driving across you need to pay a small insurance (Ithink we paid 10euros last time we crossed)


Wow! Did you have a man with a red flag walking in front of the car? Last time we crossed, with the car, I think it was around 35 Euros for the insurance, which last for a month.
Also, things over there are considerably cheaper in most cases, but do be careful! The limit for bringing tobacco, cigarettes and alcohol back to the Greek side is ZERO, and if they find any, they WILL confiscate it at the crossing.
You can always walk across at Ledra street initially, this will cost you nothing, and you can walk around the northern side of Nicosia. You will have to fill in a small form and will then be given a piece of paper at the crossing, stamped with the day's date. Keep that paper, and you can use that without having to fill the form in as many times and they can fit the new day's stamp on it.
I haven't crossed for a while because they claim I was speeding on a day that I wasn't even there, and I won't pay the 60 euro fine, so they won't let me cross!!


----------

